# Tool Restorations >  Old Knife Renovation

## Metalgeria



----------


## Toolmaker51

There is an insane amount of history centered on Laguiole; one opening to rabbit hole here, at Wikipedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laguiole_knife

The video interested me; though I haven't a Laguiole, can't pronounce Laguiole, spell check didn't recognize Laguiole, my old Case needs attention.

----------

Metalgeria (Jan 14, 2022)

----------


## Philip Davies

I have never successfully re-rivetted a folding knife, so I watched to see how it was done, but I couldn’t quite make it out. Plenty of instruction on using an abrasive, although working through all the grits would have made the video a lot more tedious. I always sand in the direction of the grain, so going across the grain is not a technique I have seen before. Beech is a suitable wood, but rather plain. I have, however, epoxied replacement scales onto pocket knives. I think I might have taken a piece of the bench instead of drilling into it. You can often salvage nice bits of wood off yard sales’ stripping or carving knives, eg cocobolo, ebony, rosewood,etc.

----------

Metalgeria (Jan 14, 2022)

----------


## Christophe Mineau

You pronounce It "Layole" with the French 'a' .
The term comes after a nice little town in center France, from the occitanian speaking area.
I don't like much the laguioles I have, because since many years now, they have been copied and copied and most of the things branded laguiole here are asian imports...
But fortunately some good craftsmen remain in Laguiole and still make wonderfully knives.

----------

Philip Davies (Dec 30, 2021)

----------


## Metalgeria

> I have never successfully re-rivetted a folding knife, so I watched to see how it was done, but I couldn’t quite make it out. Plenty of instruction on using an abrasive, although working through all the grits would have made the video a lot more tedious. I always sand in the direction of the grain, so going across the grain is not a technique I have seen before. Beech is a suitable wood, but rather plain. I have, however, epoxied replacement scales onto pocket knives. I think I might have taken a piece of the bench instead of drilling into it. You can often salvage nice bits of wood off yard sales’ stripping or carving knives, eg cocobolo, ebony, rosewood,etc.



Thank you very much for your comment, i'm just a beginner so i did my best

----------

